# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Political Commentary

## sargentodiaz

Just thought I would start a new thread that goes beyond political cartoons or humor. These speak for themselves

----------

Cedric (03-25-2016),Coolwalker (06-15-2016),Daily Bread (03-25-2016),Dave37 (03-25-2016),Dos Equis (10-09-2017),Jen (07-08-2016),Libhater (02-17-2017),Old Tex (04-06-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-27-2016),St James (03-25-2016),Trinnity (03-25-2016),usfan (06-12-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Coolwalker (06-15-2016),Old Tex (04-06-2017),Rickity Plumber (09-11-2016),sam browne (05-21-2019)

----------


## Cedric



----------

Coolwalker (06-15-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

The powers that want to retain the stranglehold on us are predictably destroying the only 2 candidates that the middle class want in office to break up the DC cartel . We're falling for the lies and deceit that they are using in a coordinated effort to dismiss our candidates . Our candidates are falling for it also . 
We better wake up and realize what the people in power are doing to us . There are only two possibilities to get us out of this mess . Trump or Cruz .
Keep focused and dismiss the obvious distractions or we will get a puppet and will be told to be happy .

----------


## Trinnity

Great stuff. This one really caught my eye...

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-11-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Libhater (10-12-2017),MrogersNhood (01-14-2017),Rickity Plumber (09-11-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-13-2017),S-N-A-F-U (02-27-2018),usfan (06-02-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## JustPassinThru

Those who worship false gods come to a bad end.  And not even JUST in the Afterlife.

Cruz has dropped out and he's in the background now.  But that's not ENOUGH for the cultists - who NEED their Emmanuel Goldstein and their Two-Minute Hates.

I think I speak for many conservatives when I say this:  I'm ready to accept a flawed candidate *BUT NOT THE MEGALOMANIAC BUILDER OF A PERSONALITY CULT*.  I don't like being lied to.  I don't like to see rational people suddenly go all robotic or starstruck.  I find narcissism off-putting in casual acquaintance; and frightening in persons of power.

If you want your god to LOSE this, keep on selling him as Jesus' smarter brother.  That's a SURE way to KEEP ME HOME on Election Day.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Those who worship false gods come to a bad end.  And not even JUST in the Afterlife.
> 
> Cruz has dropped out and he's in the background now.  But that's not ENOUGH for the cultists - who NEED their Emmanuel Goldstein and their Two-Minute Hates.
> 
> I think I speak for many conservatives when I say this:  I'm ready to accept a flawed candidate *BUT NOT THE MEGALOMANIAC BUILDER OF A PERSONALITY CULT*.  I don't like being lied to.  I don't like to see rational people suddenly go all robotic or starstruck.  I find narcissism off-putting in casual acquaintance; and frightening in persons of power.
> 
> If you want your god to LOSE this, keep on selling him as Jesus' smarter brother.  That's a SURE way to KEEP ME HOME on Election Day.


Hillary would be far worse

----------


## sargentodiaz

Seems Rubio has changed his mind and will seek to keep his seat.

And the GOP has thrown the rep who tried to replace him to the wolves.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Rickity Plumber

I appreciate the effort and work that goes into these threads. I actually find a keen interest in reading all 'commentaries". However, the more I read, the sadder I become. 

The sadness then makes me extremely angry knowing what is taking place right before my very eyes. This brings tears to my eyes.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Rockford (06-26-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Rockford (06-26-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Rockford (06-26-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (07-01-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Jen



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (09-24-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Rockford (07-25-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Jim Rockford

> 



The latest leaked emails prove there is no network that is neutral enough to host the debates. We are fucked by propaganda at every turn. Reset button will have to include Rupert and his stooges. Truth is merely he who speaks loudest and most often in today's media.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

*My New Reality

*It seems that lately my life has been getting more complicated, and I want to thank those of you who are brave enough to still associate with me regardless of what I have become.  The following is a recap of my current identity:

I was born a white male, which makes me a racist.
I am a fiscal and moral conservative, which makes me a fascist.
I am heterosexual, which makes me a homophobe.
I am nonunion, which makes me a traitor to the working class and an ally of big business.
I am a Christian, which makes me an infidel.
I am older than 65 and retired, which makes me a useless old man.
I think and I reason; therefore I doubt much that the main stream media tells me, which makes me a reactionary.
I am proud of my heritage and our inclusive American culture, which makes me a xenophobe.
I value my safety and that of my family; therefore I appreciate the police and the legal system, which makes me a right-wing extremist.
I believe in hard work, fair play, and fair compensation according to each individual's merits, which makes me anti-socialist.
I acquired a good education without student loans and no debt at graduation, which makes me some kind of odd underachiever.
I believe in the defense and protection of the homeland by all citizens, which makes me a militarist.
I believe guns do not kill people by themselves.  People kill people, which makes me anti people.

----------


## ChemEngineer

> 


I vividly recall Katie Couric asking then senate candidate Hillary Clinton, "So are you a Mets fan?"

When Couric had President Bush as a guest, she smacked him up side the head with, "Do you think the American people are going to let you get away with that (war, I believe)?"

This was a talking head news ANCHOR!  Reminds me of Dan Rather, who was fired for forging documents to try to smear President Bush as a draft dodger, and throw a national election.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (09-24-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

This guy is awesome

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Big Bird

Somebody just emailed me this, I thought it was funny.  :Cool20: 

And of course, you heard about Trump inviting the Pope for lunch on his mega yacht?
The  Pope accepted, and during lunch, a puff of wind blew the Pontiff's hat  off, right into the water. It floated off about 50  feet, then the wind  died down and it just floated in place.
The  crew and the security team were scrambling to launch a boat to go get  it, when Trump waved them off, saying “Neva mind, boys, al git it."
The Donald climbed over the side of the yacht,
walked on the water to the hat, picked it up, walked back on the water, climbed onto the yacht, and handed the Pope his hat.
The crew was speechless. The security team and the Pope's entourage were speechless. No one knew what to say, not even the Pope.


But that afternoon, NBC knew how to cover the story. Their banner headline read, "*TRUMP CAN'T SWIM*!”

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-13-2016),Rickity Plumber (09-11-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (09-18-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (09-17-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (09-18-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

Sargento, you are a one-man thread.
Let me look through my best stuff and see what I can come up with that you haven't already posted......

This colorful image jumps out at me for some scary reason.
You bigots.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (09-26-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Good stuff, Sarge.

Keep it coming.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Good stuff, Sarge.
> 
> Keep it coming.


G

good old Google+

----------


## ChemEngineer

Clarke.jpg

Terrorism.jpg

Orlando.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

gregonejeep (10-01-2016),JustPassinThru (10-01-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (10-09-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

*Okay for Liberals*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

Ten reasons to vote Democrat 

 #10. I vote Democrat because I love the fact that I can now
 marry whatever I want. I've decided to marry my German
 Shepherd.WE

 #9. I vote Democrat because I believe oil companies'
 profits of 4% on a gallon of gas are obscene, but the
 government taxing the same gallon at 15% isn't.

 #8. I vote Democrat because I believe the government will do
 a better job of spending the money I earn than I would.

 #7. I vote Democrat because Freedom of Speech is fine as
 long as nobody is offended by it.

 #6. I vote Democrat because I'm way too irresponsible to
 own a gun, and I know that my local police are all I need to
 protect me from murderers and thieves. I am also thankful
 that we have a 911 service that gets police to your home in
 order to identify your body after a home invasion.

 #5. I vote Democrat because I'm not concerned about
 millions of babies being aborted so long as we keep all
 death row inmates alive and comfy.

 #4. I vote Democrat because I think illegal aliens have a
 right to free health care, education, and Social Security
 benefits, and we should take away Social Security from those
 who paid into it.

 #3. I vote Democrat because I believe that businesses should
 not be allowed to make profits for themselves. They need to
 break even and give the rest away to the government for
 redistribution as the Democrat Party sees fit.

 #2. I vote Democrat because I believe liberal judges need to
 rewrite the Constitution every few days to suit fringe kooks
 who would never get their agendas past the voters.

 And, the #1 reason
 I vote Democrat is because I think it's better to pay
 $billions$ for oil to people who hate us, but not drill our
 own because it might upset some endangered beetle, gopher,
 or fish here in America. We don't care about the
 beetles, gophers, or fish in those other countries.

 "The difference between genius and stupidity is that
 genius has its limits". Albert Einstein

 I know you all will appreciate this definition. The best
 description of Obamacare so far:
 Remember when Nancy Pelosi said: "We have to pass it,
 to find out what's in it."
 A physician called into a radio show and said:

 "That's the definition of a stool
 sample."

----------


## sooda

Your German Shepard can't consent to marriage.

We buy most imported oil from Canada. Do you think they hate us?

Chemical engineers are usually trained in critical thinking.. What happened?

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

Oooooo, looks  like I touched a liberal nerve.




> Your German Shepard can't consent to marriage.


Okay, Libby, I'll play your Word Game.

Do pets "consent" to being owned, and kept in the back yard, fed poorly in many instances, and ignored 99.9% of the time?
You never answer such questions based on your own inane comments, do you.  But we continue anyway.




> We buy most imported oil from Canada. Do you think they hate us?


Oops!  According to the U.S. Energy Information Administration, we buy only 43.039% of imported oil from Canada.
U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

But even IF we DID purchase far more from Canada, we still buy millions of barrels from terrorist sponsoring Muslim run countries where millions of Muslims celebrate every attack against us.




> Chemical engineers are usually trained in critical thinking.. What happened?


Ha ha ha ha.  Word game over.  You slipped up again.  As Snoopy, the world famous attorney said,
*
"Your honor, is it too late to switch sides?"*

Snoopy.png
*I suggest you switch sides.  Liberalism does not become you.*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

Throw down against sooda and he hightails it out.  Cutting through his word games has flummoxed him into silence.  (I assume it's a he.  Last reference I saw said just that.)

Where oh where did sooda go. Where oh where can he be?  With his tail cut short, and his tongue cut long, oh where oh where can he be?
Far away forever, hopefully.  On another thread, this amusing post by the  Boss Queen:  applause, applause, snicker

*Threadban Notice**sooda is thread banned.*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

Since I posted this rebuttal to sooda, he has not set foot back in TPF.

I'm callin' this the knockout punch.  This should get me some points, dontcha think?




> Oooooo, looks  like I touched a liberal nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Libby, I'll play your Word Game.
> 
> Do pets "consent" to being owned, and kept in the back yard, fed poorly in many instances, and ignored 99.9% of the time?
> You never answer such questions based on your own inane comments, do you.  But we continue anyway.
> 
> ...

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (10-22-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (10-22-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (10-22-2016)

----------


## ChemEngineer

> 


*Damn straight.*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (10-25-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (11-03-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## QuaseMarco

Wizard of Politics.jpeg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (11-18-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (11-18-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

Sarge is on a roll today.

Some gems here.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (11-25-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Why isn't anybody going nuts over this disturbing photo?

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


Sarge,

My count is 3144 US counties.

Trump, 2693.

clinton 451.

Close enuf.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

QuaseMarco (11-27-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


20 minutes or less with a lie tax.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Garden House Queen (12-05-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (12-05-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

usfan (12-19-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

usfan (12-19-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

That fits me to a tee.

----------

Dan40 (12-30-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (01-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (01-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (01-06-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (01-14-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (01-14-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (01-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (01-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Litter from the women's demonstration

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (01-25-2017),LongTermGuy (01-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

LongTermGuy (01-25-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

LongTermGuy (01-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

LongTermGuy (01-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

Lithium, the solution to a clean environment!

photos of lithium mining - Bing images

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## 2cent

My political commentary for today is no political commentary.  I'm taking breather from one exhausting week of trying to keep up with what somebody and others are actually accomplishing.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (01-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dana (01-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dana (01-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Montana (01-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Montana

Now he's out to save our America. GOD bless him and protect him.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Montana (01-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Montana (01-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (02-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (02-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## The Man

I wonder, is this sarcasm or something?

Or someone out there ACTUALLY thinks bikers should be walking around in fucking pink shirts???

----------

LongTermGuy (02-05-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> I wonder, is this sarcasm or something?
> 
> Or someone out there ACTUALLY thinks bikers should be walking around in fucking pink shirts???


*Swedish...`soft` Liberals....Liberalism ..The cancer has no borders

*​

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (02-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Oops! Posted in wrong place but will let it stay

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (02-12-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> 



right now???????????????????

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

And then they post on this forum

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (02-17-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (02-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## nonsqtr



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (02-24-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (02-24-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (02-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (02-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (02-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

$100 tip

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (02-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-08-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-08-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-10-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-14-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-14-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (03-18-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## JustPassinThru

I was.

Nor is it the best rates.

And "Progressive" as a name, is gen-you-whine Truth In Advertising.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-24-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-24-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Thumbsup20:

----------


## 2cent

Depends on where you live.  I think I'll leave it at that.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (03-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (04-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (04-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (04-02-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

> 


This is why they can not do anything with tax reform until they repeal the ACA. So far, the republicans have lied to us and failed us. They have the votes to repeal but now they say they must have another plan to replace this monstrosity. That's just not so.

----------


## sooda

> This is why they can not do anything with tax reform until they repeal the ACA. So far, the republicans have lied to us and failed us. They have the votes to repeal but now they say they must have another plan to replace this monstrosity. That's just not so.


They have had six years to come up with a plan. The problem is that they are afraid of the insurance companies.

----------


## DeadEye

> They have had six years to come up with a plan. The problem is that they are afraid of the insurance companies.


No, the problem is they are liars and cheats. Even if they did have a plan it wouldn't be as good as the one they have. Mid terms are coming and a lot of these congressman can kiss their ass goodby unless they vote to repeal.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Probably the manager

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (04-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (04-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

TBO (04-06-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

NORAD (04-09-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> 




omg this is my brain1!!!


I took a crash course on the middle east last night and after about 5 hours

my brain felt like this diagram!!!!


Stop looking in my head!!!!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

DeadEye (04-10-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (04-14-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## JustPassinThru

Thanks to the last handful.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## DeadEye

> 


wtf???

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (04-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dos Equis (04-13-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (04-28-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> 


Kindly note my signature!

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (04-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (05-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-08-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-09-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (05-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

I love this picture

----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

.@Liz_Wheeler: We finally have proof of inappropriate financial dealings with Russia - YouTube

----------

DeadEye (06-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (06-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (06-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (06-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (06-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (06-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (06-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (06-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (07-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Kodiak (07-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (07-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (07-06-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

sargentodiaz (07-17-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (07-17-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


One is 'nice' if ornamental, whatever that means.

The other GOTS UGLIES TO DA BONE!

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (07-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

tiny1 (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (07-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (07-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (07-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (07-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (08-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (08-17-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (08-17-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (08-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (08-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (08-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (08-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (08-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (08-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


Looked up LUNATIC in the dictionary.  Her centerfold was there.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-21-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Ha! Love the "x"!!!!!!

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (08-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

OldSchool (08-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (08-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (08-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (08-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Hillofbeans

> 


 So, get a degree and learn how to compete.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> So, get a degree and learn how to compete.


Did you read this? It indicates that 80% of jobs don't need degrees.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Did you read this? It indicates that 80% of jobs don't need degrees.


True competition finds weakness or opportunity and exploits it.

A smart plumber makes a lot more than a mediocre lawyer or stockbroker.

----------

sargentodiaz (08-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Hillofbeans

> Did you read this? It indicates that 80% of jobs don't need degrees.


Twenty percent are good jobs, right, so 100% need a degree and then compete for those jobs. I'm all for higher education of Americans, not imported labor, illegal labor, and not for Americans to have to compete against either. But I don't want to hijack your comedy thread, I renjoy this and catch every update.

----------


## Dan40

> Twenty percent are good jobs, right, so 100% need a degree and then compete for those jobs. I'm all for higher education of Americans, not imported labor, illegal labor, and not for Americans to have to compete against either. But I don't want to hijack your comedy thread, I renjoy this and catch every update.


deleted

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (09-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (09-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (09-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (09-09-2017),JustPassinThru (09-09-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (09-12-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (09-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (09-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (09-28-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (09-28-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

> 


Incidentally, there was widespread looting in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina, but interestingly, no looting shown on television
in Puerto Rico after the recent devastating hurricane, despite the far lower per capita income of Puerto Ricans compared to Americans.

So much for the liberal lie that "poverty causes crime."  Nobody ever pled in a court of law, "Not guilty by reason of wealth."

----------

sargentodiaz (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (09-28-2017),DeadEye (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (10-01-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (10-04-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


Faggotry and liberalism.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (10-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (10-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (10-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (10-20-2017),FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (10-21-2017),FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017)

----------


## Dan40



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2017),FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-08-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-08-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Democrats need to follow the "divide and conquer" method of chasing after votes. The implied meme is, "you cannot reach parity as an American without us"......

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


...or, The Meathead:

----------


## Dan40

> ...or, The Meathead:


From early in the primaries thru election night, it was glaringly obvious,

_TRUMP IS WINNING.
_
But EVERYONE on the left listened to their gut that Clinton would win.

The results showed where they had to put their heads in order to listen to their gut.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (12-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-18-2017),FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

FirstGenCanadian (11-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

DeadEye (11-18-2017),MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (12-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (12-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

ChemEngineer (12-03-2017),Northern Rivers (12-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (12-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

*HIGH**SCHOOL**1957** vs. 2017**Scenario 1:*

*Jackgoes duck hunting before school and then pulls into the school parking lot with his shotgun in his truck's gun rack.*


*1957** -* Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.
*2017**-* School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.
*Scenario 2:*
*Johnnyand Mark get into a fist fight after school.*
*1957** -* Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.
*2017 -* Police called and SWAT team arrives -- they arrest both Johnny and Mark.They are both charged with assault and both expelled - even though Johnny started it.

*Scenario 3:*

*Jeffrey will not be still in class, he disrupts other students.*

*1957** -* Jeffrey sent to the Principal's office and given a good paddling by the Principal. He then returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
*2017 -* Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. He becomes a zombie. He is then tested for ADD. The family gets extra money (SSI) from the government because Jeffrey has a disability.

*Scenario 4:*
*Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.*
*1957** -* Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college and becomes a successful businessman.
*2017 -* Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse, Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. The state psychologist is told by Billy's sister that she remembers being spanked herself, and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has an affair with the psychologist.

*Scenario 5:*
*Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.*
*1957** -* Mark shares his aspirin with the Principal out on the smoking dock.
*2014 -* The police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is then searched for drugs and weapons.

*Scenario 6:*
*Pedro fails high school English.*
*1957** -* Pedro goes to summer school, passes English and goes to college.
*2017 -* Pedro's cause is taken up by state.  Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against the state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English is then banned from core curriculum. Pedro is given his diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.
*Scenario 7:*

*Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the Fourth of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle and blows up a red ant bed.*

*1957** -* Ants die.

*2017 -* ATF, Homeland Security and the FBI are all called. Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism.The FBI investigates his parents - and all siblings are removed from their home and all computers are confiscated. Johnny's dad is placed on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.
*Scenario 8:*
*Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.*
*1957**–*In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.

*2017-* Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy.

----------

Dan40 (12-13-2017),Hillofbeans (12-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (01-01-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (01-10-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (01-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (01-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rickity Plumber (03-18-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rickity Plumber (03-18-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I have to say that I enjoy these "commentaries" greatly. 

Please keep it up.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I have to say that I enjoy these "commentaries" greatly. 
> 
> Please keep it up.


You can bet on it!   :Cool20:

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-18-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (04-02-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

*She's the judge on the Cohen case!*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rickity Plumber (05-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Big Dummy (05-31-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Big Dummy (05-31-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Big Dummy (05-31-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Kodiak (06-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (07-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (07-12-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (07-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (07-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (07-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (07-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (07-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (07-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (07-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 



NOT a challenge.

----------

sargentodiaz (07-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> NOT a challenge.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Ed D (10-01-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Captain Kirk!

cali weatger.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (08-18-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Kris P Bacon (10-23-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Gator Monroe

25659854_10214557856281592_6185569457053502615_n.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

He works for free, endures the most vile abuse from the lowest mob on earth, is attacked by crooked politicians, both foreign and domestic, yet here he is, working to support his fellow patriots. @realDonaldTrump literally saved this nation from a debacle beyond imagination. pic.twitter.com/hX6cqGVYCY       James Woods (@RealJamesWoods) October 19, 2018

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-29-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (11-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (12-12-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (12-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

* Theyre on every freeway here in Southern Nevada and they generally block the view.*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (01-01-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (01-01-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Ed D



----------

sargentodiaz (01-08-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (01-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (01-11-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


And...Oprah's just gotta have a white lady wig.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


PM Turdo.

(Gotta thank El Guapo for that one!)

----------


## Ed D



----------


## Old Tex

> 


Pictured: A cow, a horse & 2 donkeys. Three of them I'd like to help.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40270

----------

Gator Monroe (02-03-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Best portrait ever of Nancy Pelosi

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40350

----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40440

----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40441

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

jirqoadai (02-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Invasion.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Comments.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Comments2.jpg

----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Comments3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Commentary2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

jirqoadai (02-24-2019),MrogersNhood (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (03-06-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Commentary.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

This is America

----------


## Gator Monroe

165198_1503360186176_4020318_n.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (03-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JustPassinThru (03-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.png

----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Edu.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Wall.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.png

----------

Lone Gunman (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (03-23-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Hillofbeans (04-06-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PCommentary.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PolCom.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------

Hillofbeans (04-11-2019),Lone Gunman (04-24-2019),MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019),MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019),MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------

jirqoadai (05-13-2019),Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Justice.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019),MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpeg

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.png

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.png

----------

jirqoadai (05-13-2019),Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc2.png

----------

jirqoadai (05-13-2019),Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I'll bb later, Lord willing.

----------

jirqoadai (05-13-2019),Lone Gunman (04-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.jpg

----------

Hillofbeans (04-26-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC5.png

----------

Hillofbeans (04-26-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------

Hillofbeans (05-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.pngPC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpgPC3.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------

Hillofbeans (05-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc3.jpg

----------


## jirqoadai

> PC2.png


:conflag2:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Attachment 42136


A lot of cockroaches fled from Louisiana to here after Katrina. They came here and thought they would run the same bullshit.
They're all  in Florida State Prison to this day. They probably opted out of hard labor because they're pussies.

They'll be there for a decade or more from now...what year was that?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------

ChemEngineer (05-30-2019),Hillofbeans (05-27-2019),wbslws (05-27-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

ChemEngineer (05-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------

ChemEngineer (05-30-2019)

----------


## ChemEngineer

When OJ Simpson was acquitted of murdering two beautiful people, I designed tee shirts and had a few of them printed to sell as something of a protest.  

OJ Guilty.JPG

OJ Guilty2.JPG

----------


## ChemEngineer

Then I paid an artist to draw this professional picture that was to be the watch face on millions of watches to be sold in the U.S.  Never got to first base, alas.  ::::: sigh :::::

Attachment 43210

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

JustPassinThru (06-02-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC4.jpg

----------

Dan40 (06-02-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpgPC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.jpgPC4.jpg

----------

wbslws (06-14-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC5.jpgPC6.jpgPC7.png

----------

wbslws (06-14-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC3.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

Dan40 (07-08-2019),drifter106 (07-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.PNG

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg PC.PNG

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpeg PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.jpg PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.jpg PC.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (08-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg pc.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.jpg pc.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

pc.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg PC2.png PC3.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (09-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (09-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg PC2.jpeg PC3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg PC2.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg PC.png

----------

JustPassinThru (10-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC2.jpg PC3.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.png PC2.png PC3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpeg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpg PC2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpeg PC.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

PC.jpeg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Impeach.jpg

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

